
Ajax application security critical, experts warn - nickb
http://searchsoftwarequality.techtarget.com/originalContent/0,289142,sid92_gci1270910,00.html
======
almost
None of this is in any way specific to Ajax. It seems to me to be just another
example of jumping on the "Ajax" bandwagon.

